# Should T4 be ran with hgh??



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

As in the title guys , Is it a must? I'd like your opinions/experiences


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

bump for the guru's

what i understand is only if your natty levels are low to start with, if you have normal thyroid function you should be fine,

or if you start feeling lethargic when on hgh you will need to supplement t4


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Use t4,that is the one,excess t4 converts to t3 anyway,i use a combo of both,,,,,not a lot guys just 50mcg,unless cutting,some people cannot make the change from t4 to t3 though,so supliment t3 instead.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

ws0158 said:


> bump for the guru's
> 
> what i understand is only if your natty levels are low to start with, if you have normal thyroid function you should be fine,
> 
> or if you start feeling lethargic when on hgh you will need to supplement t4


That's what I thought aswell however if your cycling with juice aswell sometimes you can feel lethargic from that so how do you tell whether it's your thyroid function or your roid function lol?


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Use t3,that is the one,excess t3 converts to t4 anyway,i use a combo of both,,,,,not a lot guys just 50mcg,unless cutting


i thought about 25% of t4 converts to t3 not the other way round??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ws0158 said:


> i thought about 25% of t4 converts to t3 not the other way round??


Thanks mate,i have bloody flu,not thinkin straight,edited post,with addition.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> That's what I thought aswell however if your cycling with juice aswell sometimes you can feel lethargic from that so how do you tell whether it's your thyroid function or your roid function lol?


Get bloods done. I'm feeling pretty lethargic on hgh so i'm going to get tsh etc checked.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I started to get lethargic when i was running tren & test but i was cutting slightly so i added t3 at 25mg a day and it def made a difference for the lethargy and i upped my cals.

Iv now dropped the t3 for t4 at 100 mcg a day, i done a small cruise and im now running test only and and started hgh about 6 weeks ago now.

There's a thread on the net & study about t4 & hgh saying if your not running t4 with your hgh your not getting the best out of it

http://thinksteroids.com/articles/thyroid-hormone-growth-hormone/

Don't know how true it is but made the switch anyway, i do feel i was slightly more leaner on t3 but also feel iv gained more muscle since i started the t4.

Main reason i switched to t4 was because i didnt want to crash my thyroid by just coming off t3 after starting hgh & test cycle, it really is just guess work and experimenting without bloods done..

There's a very good read on a hgh cycle on testosterone muscle, well worth a read imo for a few pointers & ideas..

http://tnation.t-nation.com/free_online_forum/sports_training_performance_bodybuilding_gear/the_hgh_experiement

BBB is the main man it's his protocol (page 2), and seems to be well respected on hgh, by the way iv only done IM.

He does mention thyroid meds at one point and only to take if your feeling lethargic.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Thing is though I'm sure I remember seeing a thread a while back were pscarb said he's done gh for several years and has used thyroid meds once and he never noticed any difference at all also I can get hold of a t3/t4 combo tab anybody tried these?


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,i have bloody flu,not thinkin straight,edited post,with addition.


dam man flu!! lol


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

biglbs said:



> Use t4,that is the one,excess t4 converts to t3 anyway,i use a combo of both,,,,,not a lot guys just 50mcg,unless cutting,some people cannot make the change from t4 to t3 though,so supliment t3 instead.


unfortunately, excess t4 wont be converted to t3. the body will convert as much as it needs.

if you want more t3 on cycle, you have to take t3.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

m118 said:


> unfortunately, excess t4 wont be converted to t3. the body will convert as much as it needs.
> 
> if you want more t3 on cycle, you have to take t3.


Would you take the t4's on a day were your not taking your gh? And if you were just doing peptides only would you supplement t4 with that?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> Would you take the t4's on a day were your not taking your gh? And if you were just doing peptides only would you supplement t4 with that?


im not aware of GH decreasing T4 levels, I would wait for someone like PScarb to chime in

BUT if it doesn't impact levels, then I see literally no benefit in taking T4. It will have no effect. If you want to be hyperthyroid, then you'd need T3 which is the active form of T4 and isnt dependant on the body converting it to be active unlike t4


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

m118 said:


> im not aware of GH decreasing T4 levels, I would wait for someone like PScarb to chime in
> 
> BUT if it doesn't impact levels, then I see literally no benefit in taking T4. It will have no effect. If you want to be hyperthyroid, then you'd need T3 which is the active form of T4 and isnt dependant on the body converting it to be active unlike t4


Thing is though from what I believe it's the actual conversion of the t4 to t3 that the gh requires to make it synergistic from what I've read


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> Thing is though from what I believe it's the actual conversion of the t4 to t3 that the gh requires to make it synergistic from what I've read


can you elaborate on that? are you saying GH inhibits the conversion of t4 to t3? or it enhances the conversion of t4 to t3?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

NO......


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

m118 said:


> can you elaborate on that? are you saying GH inhibits the conversion of t4 to t3? or it enhances the conversion of t4 to t3?


Have a looksy here bro check the links


----------

